# hardtail to full suspension..Is it worth it



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a Sette Razzo 29er that I have been riding religiously for the past 2 years +/-. I really like the bike, but I'm getting to the point that the hard rear end is jarring my skull. I seem to do fine as long as a take a slow to medium pace on the trails, but whenever I pick up speed I start noticing the bumps a whole lot more. 

I've pondered the possibility of picking up a full susp frame and swapping all of my parts on to it. I'm sure some won;t fit, but I'm sure I could use my wheels, brakes, and drivetrain. 

Question is, which one should I look for? I'm about 250 right now; 220 at my lowest. I stopped riding fr a bit and gained the weight back, but I'm at it again.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

It would have to be a 29er FS frame if you want to use your fork and wheels. Everything should be fine to swap over. 29er FS frames are spensive. I need an FS because of a back surgery so I sold my 29er ht and bought a 26fs. I love it way more.


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

kikoraa said:


> It would have to be a 29er FS frame if you want to use your fork and wheels. Everything should be fine to swap over. 29er FS frames are spensive. I need an FS because of a back surgery so I sold my 29er ht and bought a 26fs. I love it way more.


So you moved from the 29er to the 26 and you like it? I was always under the impression that once I went to a 29er I would not want to go back to a 26. I have not tried that - I just always thought that would be the case.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't fall into the debate. Ride your friends bikes, test ride demos. Figure out what you like. Everyone developed their own opinion on 29er vs 26er. You were "told" you wouldn't go back but have you tried a selection of both for yourself. You have 29er parts so find an FS frame. I know what you mean when you feel jarred. I'm missing some vertebrae so FS definitely helps with the overall feeling. Try out some FS 26ers too and see how you feel. Take the time and don't rush yourself. If you like 26er FS then sell 29er stuff and buy one.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I have eat more fun on my 26 FS than 29ht but we don't ride the same and like the same geos. It's all what it boils down too. Personal choice


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

Well like you say, there are just not many options for 29er fs frames, and when you do find them they are expensive. If i could find a good used one I'd be happy. Even if some of my stuff didn't interchange, that would be ok.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Everything should work fine. Problems you run Into ate if the fork is tapered or straight. If you get a frame with tapered head tube theyou can get a diwnsizer for straight. All your drivetrain stuff will work. Wheels will work. Your seatpost may be a diff size. Like I said, take some time. I rushed it a couple of different times. It took me 4 bikes to finally find the one I absolutely love and have no problem using for any type of trail. 
Ride what you got while you search for an FS frame. Ride your friends bikes if they have 26er FS. Post any questions you have and me and many others will help. Do some research too.


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, as far as frames go, what brands out there currently make them? I know of Niner, and a few others. This list can incluse the cheaper frames too. 

If I knew the complete list, I could program saved searches into my ebay and it will notify me when something gets put up. I know my best bet is buying used. 

I'm not sure if my current bike is tapered or not. My head tube s straight, if that answers the question by chance. The fork is a rockshox reba SL29 I think.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's a reasonable deal if you're not over 6' 2". Comes with a Reba tapered fork, as well, so you wouldn't have to use your old one.

Full Suspension 29er Full Suspension Mountain Bikes - MTB - 2012 Motobecane Fantom 29er | Shimano DynaSys full suspension mountain bikes | Save up to 60% off list prices on new bicycles


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

cncwhiz said:


> Well, as far as frames go, what brands out there currently make them? I know of Niner, and a few others. This list can incluse the cheaper frames too.
> 
> If I knew the complete list, I could program saved searches into my ebay and it will notify me when something gets put up. I know my best bet is buying used.
> 
> I'm not sure if my current bike is tapered or not. My head tube s straight, if that answers the question by chance. The fork is a rockshox reba SL29 I think.


I have a salsa spearfish that I'm really impressed with. They're pretty budget oriented as well.


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> Here's a reasonable deal if you're not over 6' 2". Comes with a Reba tapered fork, as well, so you wouldn't have to use your old one.
> 
> Full Suspension 29er Full Suspension Mountain Bikes - MTB - 2012 Motobecane Fantom 29er | Shimano DynaSys full suspension mountain bikes | Save up to 60% off list prices on new bicycles


What is the benefit of the tapered steer setup?


----------



## bmkingen (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a hard tail and a FS, I think there is a noticeable difference when switching back and forth.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Stiffer. Good in combination with thru axel wheelset. 

That Fantom frame is a hell of a deal.


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

kikoraa said:


> Stiffer. Good in combination with thru axel wheelset.
> 
> That Fantom frame is a hell of a deal.


It does look pretty sharp. I think the first thing I would do is paint it though. I like brighter colors on a bike.

Does the rip 9 frame have a tapered head tube? If so, I could use the fork I have with a reducer, correct? But if I understand you all, it won't be as sturdy as a dedicated tapered fork..

My fork does no have a through axle. It just has a regular deal.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I think you would have a hard time going from a 29er hardtail back to a 26" hardtail but going to a 26" FS bike is a whole other story. I still wouldn't go back to a 26" bike no matter what, but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Switching to a Fully takes some adaptation, especially for most clydes. We are used to standing and cranking up hills and whatnot - using our body weight to hammer the pedals. This technique does not work very well w/ a Fully. But you will figure it out in time and appreciate the comfort. You will be working harder and going slower at first, though.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

I have a Chumba XCL and a Trek 9.8 carbon hardtail, and you will ride differently on each bike it depends on your style, the type of terrain you are riding in. I would borrow and rent some differnt models and see what you like. Everyone can give an opinion but it comes down to you to pick what is right for you.


----------

